# 1955 Huffy Mainliner? How Much Is It Worth?



## tbird165 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello,
My sister and me inherited what we think is a 1955 Huffy Mainliner. We are not for certain but what we do know is the bike is all original even the tires. The story behind the bike is it belonged to a friend of my sisters husband whom got it from an old boyfriend who won it at a raffle at a carnival back in 1955 or so we think. Well the lady never used the bike it was kept in her addict and when she passed away it was given to my sisters husband whom gave it to our mother and my mother had it in her basement until the day she died. The bike again all original paint, tires, etc etc etc. Below are pics of the bike so if anyone could tell us is this a 1955 Huffy Mainliner if not what year is it and as it is all original from what ever year it was made how much max and min is it worth? Thanks for your knowledge in advance...


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm certainly no appraiser/expert, but if I were selling it I'd put a $500 tag on it and see what happens. Others might agree or disagree...it also depends on where you are located, if you're willing to ship, etc..


----------



## tbird165 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks for your reply we live in the Chicago area and we are not sure we want to sell it we are just trying to get an idea of a ball park amount it will be worth thanks for your input.


----------



## tbird165 (Sep 28, 2015)

Also do you know if it is indeed a 1955?


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 28, 2015)

You'll have to post the serial number. I forget off hand where they are on a Huffy...but check below the bottom bracket or on on one of the rear dropouts.


----------



## tbird165 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks sorry again for all the questions but what is a dropout? Your dealing with a complete noob when it comes to classic bicycles


----------



## tbird165 (Sep 28, 2015)

Also what bottom bracket?


----------



## motorcitygearjammer (Sep 28, 2015)

the bottom bracket is the tube that the crank arms go through. serial numbers are often found there stamped on the bottom of the tube. or serial numbers can also be found by the back drop outs that is where the back tires axle go through the frame, serial number are also found stamped in the frame there, on one side or the other. hope that helps. good luck


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 28, 2015)

1: Bottom Bracket (shell)

2: Rear Fork Ends. All drop outs are fork ends, not all fork ends are drop outs 

3: IIRC some of these frames have the serial # stamped here.


----------



## tbird165 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thank you so much I will find the serial number and post it here.


----------



## tbird165 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thank you rustjunkie I will get the serial number and post it here


----------



## tbird165 (Sep 29, 2015)

The serial number on the bike is 5H245590 so does the 55 in the serial number mean it is indeed a 1955?


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 29, 2015)

tbird165 said:


> The serial number on the bike is 5H245590 so does the 55 in the serial number mean it is indeed a 1955?




I believe the 5 at the very beginning signifies the year... You just have to narrow down the decade, so it could be a '65 or a '55. I would say it looks way more '55 than '65 so I'd bet your story is correct.


----------



## tbird165 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks and yes I am sure it is not a 1965 so now I just need to know a ball park range of what it is worse like min to max that me and my sister if we were to sell it can get. Can anyone give an answer to this?


----------

